# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών - Αξίζει η φοιτηση;

## NiklasP

Γεια σας! Πάω 19 χρόνων, είμαι απόφοιτος Γενικού Λυκείου και στο παρελθόν ενδιαφέρουν να φοιτησω σε ΑΕΝ κυρίως ως Πλοίαρχος. Απλά ύστερα από συζήτηση με στενά μ άτομα όπου ασκούν αυτό το επάγγελμα κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι κατάλληλο για εμένα (η πολύμηνη ζωη στη θάλασσα κτλ). Τώρα σκέφτομαι να σπουδασω μηχανικός εμπορικού Ναυτικού (στο οποίο μπορώ να βρω δουλειά στη ξηρά, και έχω ήδη έτοιμη) ή το αλλο που με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως Ναυπηγός Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικος. Διάβασα ότι μπορούν να σχεδιάσουν πλοία και πλωτα μέσα, καθώς και να επιβλέπουν την κατασκευή τους, επίσης μπορούν να εργαστούν ως αρχιμηχανικοι πλοίων σε πλοία ή σε εταιρείες και ότι έχουν επίσης τα ίδια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα με τους μηχανολόγους μηχανικούς σε ότι αφορά μελετες, αντίκρισμα υπογραφής κτλ...

Εσείς τι πιστεύετε; Αξίζει το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα; 
Υ.Γ σκεφτόμουν πολύ σοβαρά να φοιτησω στην ναυτική Ακαδημία της Βάρνας, φοιτούν φίλοι Μ εκεί και Μ λένε πολυ καλά λόγια, και γενικώς ακούω καλά πράγματα και από γνωστούς ναυτικούς.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ancd

Ότι και αποφασίσεις να ακολουθήσεις επαγγελματικά στη ζωή σου, ειναι καλό να το αγαπάς και να σου αρέσει αυτό που κάνεις! Άμα δεν το αγαπήσεις αυτό που θα κάνεις, θα είναι σαν αγγαρεία και δεν θα είσαι ευτυχισμένος. 
Διάλεξε αυτό που αγαπάς, σου αρέσει και σε γεμίζει,  βάλτο στόχο και προχωρά για την κορυφή!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αγαπητέ φίλε NiklasP καλώς ήλθες στην μεγάλη θαλασσινή παρέα του nautilia.gr. 

Διάβασα με προσοχή το μήνυμά σου και θα ήθελα αρχικά να σε συγχαρώ που σκέπτεσαι να σταδιοδρομήσεις σε κάποιον απ' τους τομείς της Ναυτιλίας. 

Προσωπικά ως απόφοιτος του τμήματος Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας που πρόσφατα αναβαθμίστηκε σε Πανεπιστήμιο Δυτικής Αττικής θα σου πρότεινα να σκεφτείς σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να ακολουθήσεις το επάγγελμα του ναυπηγού, αυτό το τόσο όμορφο επάγγελμα που σου δίνει αρκετές διεξόδους και προοπτικές επαγγελματικής σταδιοδρομίας. Μπορείς να ασχοληθείς σε τεχνικό γραφείο μελετών, νηογνώμονες, ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, ναυπηγεία, καθώς και σε άλλους οργανισμούς και υπηρεσίες (Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας, Λιμενικό Σώμα, ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε, κτλ). Επίσης, μπορείς να απασχοληθείς με τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα νέων τεχνολογιών, καθώς και με τις πράσινες τεχνολογίες - καύσιμα που επιβάλουν οι νέοι κανονισμοί. 

Στην Ελλάδα μπορείς να σπουδάσεις είτε στη Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών του Ε.Μ.Π, είτε στο Τμήμα Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών του Πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Αττικής. 

Το επάγγελμα του ναυπηγού μπορεί να είναι σχετικά προσοδοφόρο, όμως θα πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένος για εντατική δουλειά και αυξημένα ωράρια εργασίας καθημερινώς. 

Η απόφαση ανήκει αποκλειστικά και μόνο σ' εσένα, αρκεί να το αγαπάς πολύ. 

Στη διάθεσή σου για οποιαδήποτε απορία / διευκρίνηση. Καλή τύχη!

----------

